# What kind of Magnifying glass to check trichomes?



## accid (Jul 21, 2009)

I have bought two magnifying glasses to check for trichomes and none are good enough to see amber or cloudy. The best magnification i got is 15x and even that isnt good enough. I see some of the photos people have of trichomes and im guessing that is there cameras but my camera does not have that zoom. Where can i buy a quality magnifying glass that has a strong magnification. 

I bought mine at radio shack... no good.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

Head on down to Radio Shack, and get one of their hand held microscopes.  Or you can get a jewelers loop, that is 30x that works okay, but the Radio Shack item works best, imo.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 60x-100x handheld scope with led and I can see them all in great detail.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 21, 2009)

I purchased a couple of magnifiers and couldn't see through them too well. Someone on here suggested a kids toy called Eyeclops Bionicam. I bought one and have been using it with great success. Here's a link to it on Amazon-you might be able to get a better price somewhere else. When I bought mine, it was only around $30 w/free shipping.

(Change the hXXp to http)

hXXp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00153C5KY

Here's some trich pics I took with it. You can magnify at 100X, 200X or 400X.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 21, 2009)

A jewelers' loupe, 20x to 30x, is better than a magnifying glass--get them at your local over-priced camera shop.

But for the best, do like AG says, get the Eyeclops.  It's very stoner friendly and that works well for me.


----------

